# Emu & Ostrich Eggs



## BreezyCooking (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, so today husband & I visited the newest "super" Whole Foods market near us (full blown-away review over on the "road trip" forum).

They had a gorgeous open case of loose fresh eggs for purchase - blue Aracauna chicken eggs, duck eggs, quail eggs, AND both Ostrich & Emu eggs (fresh & in the shell).  Both the Ostrich & Emu eggs were - are you ready? - $19.99 EACH.

So tell me guys - not only what the heck would you do with them (I picked them up - they weighed a ton - lol!!), & why - except for curiousity - are they worth $19.99 EACH?

I must say, the Emu eggs were a lovely dark navy/green color, but I can't say I'd want to pay $20 for the privilege of scrambling one - lol!!!

Anyway - anyone here eaten them?  Just curious.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2007)

The large eggs are great for large omelette's. I forget what they call them in Africa, but the bushmen actually just crack the eggs onto hot coals, let cook, and them brush the debris off and eat it...I guess an African "egg foo yung". I don't recommend you try that one. The flavors are relatively similar to farm eggs, believe it or not, and in cuisine that features Ostrich, the egg is used as a condiment. 


Just keep in mind that 1 Ostrich egg can equal up to 2 dozen regular hen eggs.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, from looking at them, I don't think they even begin to equal 2 dozen regular hen eggs - "maybe" between 6-10 tops.  But even then - $19.99 each?  Definitely a curiousity item only.  But they must be selling them, because there were definitely some missing from the crates (unless missing eggs are a marketing touch - quite possible).  I'd also be interested to know how they decide when the eggs are, shall we say, past their prime?  Obviously they weren't "stamped" with an expiration date - lol!!!

I have to admit that the navy blue Emu eggs were tempting, just from the shell color viewpoint.  Gorgeous.  But not worth $19.99 - lol!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2007)

don't be fooled, there are a LOT of whites in them there eggs!


----------

